# Howto: Remote Desktop fron Linux 2 windows ???

## metz-

Hi..

I was wondering, is there a way to have remote desktop access to a windows xp (and others) computers in Linux ?

If someone could point me to a guide/wiki or something, it would be great...

TanX

Tom

----------

## rev138

VNC is an option, but for Windows specifically, you can use the Remote Desktop feature. 'rdesktop' is in portage.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

You can also use krdc.

----------

## metz-

krdc? 

Can that hook up to a win RDP server ? U know the "built-in" remote desktop thingy xp and 2000.

Anyother HOT tips  :Wink: 

Links also wanted...

----------

## VeXocide

Yes, krdc can connect to a windows XP remote desktop, simply connect to rdp:/YourWinXPbox.

VeXocide

----------

## 1clue

Use rdesktop.

http://www.rdesktop.org but probably the Portage package will be even easier.

This package in some ways seems to work better than the Windows version of the same app.  I only use Gentoo for headless boxes at the moment, but I've installed this app from the official source using RedHat Enterprise Linux 3, because RHEL's support was for too old a version.  It built easily and ran even more easily.  If XFree86 worked even close to that easy there would be no help forum for X-related issues, because there would be no need.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *metz- wrote:*   

> krdc? 
> 
> Can that hook up to a win RDP server ? U know the "built-in" remote desktop thingy xp and 2000.
> 
> Anyother HOT tips 
> ...

 

Well, if you don't believe me, try it for yourself. But from your tone, I wonder whether you're interested in my help.

----------

## devoured

For the remote desktop

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3250313.html#3250313

I also had this going for VPN ( in case you need it)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3242481.html#3242481

----------

## 1clue

 *devoured wrote:*   

> For the remote desktop
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3250313.html#3250313
> 
> 

 

Hmmm.

RDP is a really slick remote access method.  I wonder if there are any X clients that support it?

The reason I'm saying that is that I have yet to see an X server for Windows that works worth a $#!+.  If users could connect using Terminal Services, that's an app they know and are used to.

----------

## devoured

Krdc works just fine for me when remoting from my Gentoo box into my Windows XP box. I do use the RDP protocol when doing this.

----------

## 1clue

What about the other way?  From a Windows workstation to a Linux server, to get a gnome or kde desktop?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Well, I think that you can use X, ssh + X, VNC, remote desktop and terminal server(?). To use X on windows, you need something like eXceed or perhaps cygwin. Do a search on google for "windows x server".

----------

## 1clue

Sorry for not being clear.

I know that X is not RDP.  I've tried a whole lot of different Windows-based X servers.  None of them is all that great, IMHO, or at least they weren't that great last time I tried to use Windows for a workstation.

What I was asking is whether any X clients (the client-server relationship is backwards with X, so the server exists on the workstation and the client exists on the remote host) support RDP.

It seems that the current way that people connect to a remote host is to get a whole remote desktop.  That's how people think of it, rather than just getting a window for whatever they're running.  My thought was that if everyone has a Terminal Services client already, then connecting to a remote Linux box would be a lot easier if there were an RDP server that managed an X session inside it, the way rdesktop works.  Is that making sense?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

If I recall correctly, it's already possible to have an application in Linux running as the RDP server, so that you can connect with the RDP client from windows. Is this what you want? I seem to recall at least a KDE application/agent/plugin that does this - Remote Desktop Server?

----------

## 1clue

That might be just the ticket!

I'll look it up.  This wasn't even on the radar screen at the beginning of this thread, but I'm so impressed with the RDP performance I think maybe I'll look into it.

----------

## frilled

Hm, so you tried Xming (http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Xming) already? What's wrong with that?

There's also xrdp (http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/), but, frankly, that sounds sheepish to me ... it adds two additional layers to X (vnc and rdp) to achieve what you can do with X alone ...

----------

